# I did it



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I ordered a pornographic video for hubby and I to watch together. I was browsing Dr. Laura Berman's website (a sex therapist) about how to spice up one's love life. I have been having problems with arousal due to medication. She recommended DVDs by Candida Royalle a woman who creates porn for women and couples. I really didn't want to see some guy having a threesome with two women. These videos depict sexually healthy relationships and focus on romance and supposedly there are no cum shots. The video I got boasted that it would improve a couples lovemaking skill. Supposedly she uses real couples whenever possible because there is a lot of underlying emotion there. 

Candida Royalle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Please tell us the reaction that both of you have to this video! I do respect Laura Berman's advice! Please give us the details when you can...


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

How bizarre - I just recommended something to someone else and blasted Candida Royal. So, another recommendation is something by Andrew Blake who focuses on eroticism in a classy artistic way. Much prefer this as it takes out the idiotic stories and focuses on what watching sex is all about - the sex!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

KendalMintcake said:


> How bizarre - I just recommended something to someone else and blasted Candida Royal. So, another recommendation is something by Andrew Blake who focuses on eroticism in a classy artistic way. Much prefer this as it takes out the idiotic stories and focuses on what watching sex is all about - the sex!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is something by Andrew Blake free of cum shots because that is a big turn off and Candida's Royal's claims to be free of that.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Two things that I do not get here....


The first is why any couple would want to watch porn - rather than watch themselves in a mirror or on their own home made video....

The second is why the cum shot is a turn off. I get it if you don't like the facial... some women think that is disrespectful...

But the cum shot is just the result of the male's orgasm, and sometimes it feels good to cum inside my gal and sometimes it feels good to cum on her belly or her clit ( I think that is very sexy - my personal kink ) 

And I think it looks good. Of course back to the porn - I can see where they make too much of it in porn. It's like that is all that matters. Seems kind of immature they way they handle it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CurlySue....did you receive the video and watch it with your hubby? How did it go?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

curlysue321 said:


> Is something by Andrew Blake free of cum shots because that is a big turn off and Candida's Royal's claims to be free of that.


No. Andrew Blake is a mainstream porn director/producer and his pictures focus on men, although with a lot of artistic flair and more eroticism than your average porn. Very glamourous type stuff but he also focuses a bit on girl on girl action and he definitely has cum shots.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well I watched half of it with hubby and I wasn't too impressed. The title I picked said it was a little softer so maybe that is the problem and maybe the rest aren't like this. With the camera angles constantly changing and all the visual imagery of clouds and other stuff I didn't care to see there wasn't much to look at. It certainly didn't turn me on and hubby lost his erection as we were watching it. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

sparkyjim said:


> Two things that I do not get here....
> 
> 
> The first is why any couple would want to watch porn - rather than watch themselves in a mirror or on their own home made video....
> ...


I don't mind seeing my hubby orgasm. That is not a turn off, but to see it done in a grotesque way on film is totally disgusting.


----------

